# Remote code for a Vizio tv ?



## riekl

I have a Vizio 32" LCD (absolutely love it !!! ) but there are no remote codes for the vizio brand .. am i just out of luck ?


----------



## RonAVL

Check out their website. You want the support section and the FAQ on Remotes. This should give you everything you need to handle the Vizio TV.


----------



## Brynk

I believe the OP is looking for a way to use the DTV remote to operate the Vizio power and volume functions. 
DTV requires a brand name to program this function but does not list Vizio
The FAQ on their site (vinc.com) only deals w/ codes to get their remote to operate DTV functions
I have the same problem


----------



## Guindalf

Brynk said:


> I believe the OP is looking for a way to use the DTV remote to operate the Vizio power and volume functions.
> DTV requires a brand name to program this function but does not list Vizio
> The FAQ on their site (vinc.com) only deals w/ codes to get their remote to operate DTV functions
> I have the same problem


DTV does NOT require a brand name. 

Have you tried the manual programming method? See the section titled _Performing a Code Search_ (Chapter 7, page 112 in the HR10-250 manual).

RTFM.


----------



## riekl

Wow .. did the manual search method .. and hit channel up one time and poof ! The very first code worked !


----------



## Guindalf

riekl said:


> Wow .. did the manual search method .. and hit channel up one time and poof ! The very first code worked !


Another satisfied poster... I should do this for a living!!!! 

erm, how would I make any money???? Oh well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## Robert Spalding

so you got the Tivo remote to control the Vizio TV?


----------



## Edmund

All owners of vizio tv's in this thread should get together and invest in a OFA urc-8820 universal remote, do a code search on that remote, blink back the code, write down all brands that use that code in the OFA manual. Collect the codes for those in the tivo remote, Come up with a definitive code.


----------



## Guindalf

Edmund said:


> All owners of vizio tv's in this thread should get together and invest in a OFA urc-8820 universal remote, do a code search on that remote, blink back the code, write down all brands that use that code in the OFA manual. Collect the codes for those in the tivo remote, Come up with a definitive code.


Uhh?????

Why???

Just invest in a Harmony remote and let it do all the work for you!!

With respect, Ed, most people just want a remote to work without messing around with it. A Harmony does this for EVERY TV and anything else you want to control - no programming skills needed.

(I have no connection to Logitech or Harmony and I recommend the product as a user and for no financial gain).


----------



## Edmund

If you knew the code in the tivo remote, you might be able to program the INPUT key. And wouldn't have to go through a codeset search each time you lose a battery. 

Anyways the OFA remote is going for under $10 on ebay.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Guindalf said:


> Uhh?????
> 
> (I have no connection to Logitech or Harmony and I recommend the product as a user and for no financial gain).


Gosh. And we were all worried.


----------



## Guindalf

SpankyInChicago said:


> Gosh. And we were all worried.


Sorry, didn't mean to! 

I do have a question though. I've seen those Vizio TVs advertised at Sam's and I was wondering how good they are? I need to buy a new TV for the bedroom and was thinking of getting one as they are at least $300 cheaper than anything else out there of that size.


----------



## riekl

Robert Spalding said:


> so you got the Tivo remote to control the Vizio TV?


yea the first searched code worked great on my vizio 32" lcd ..


----------



## Robert Spalding

I have the 42" Vizio plasma. I did a code search and the closet I could find was a code that would allow me to use the onscreen menu of the tv! no on/off or input control!


----------



## edrock200

I thought the vizio used mitsu codes, no?


----------



## Robert Spalding

the Vizio 42" plasma? where do you get that info?


----------



## edrock200

I thought I read that when the vizio came out...I might be mixing up info between the bydsign and vizio.


----------



## Robert Spalding

I tried all the Mitsu codes, none work.


----------



## edrock200

oops, must have been the bydsign, sorry about that.


----------



## Robert Spalding

it's alright. I already have the whole family used to the nice universal remote anyway.


----------



## sda3

Guindalf said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to!
> 
> I do have a question though. I've seen those Vizio TVs advertised at Sam's and I was wondering how good they are? I need to buy a new TV for the bedroom and was thinking of getting one as they are at least $300 cheaper than anything else out there of that size.


You might take a look here, Vizio Comparison I don't know what size you are looking for but be careful. You might want to make sure you get one that has a 1366x768 native resolution. That is your 720p. If you buy the 852x480 your TV will scale the HD picture more and you will notice that you don't get as good of a picture.


----------



## riekl

sda3 said:


> You might take a look here, Vizio Comparison I don't know what size you are looking for but be careful. You might want to make sure you get one that has a 1366x768 native resolution. That is your 720p. If you buy the 852x480 your TV will scale the HD picture more and you will notice that you don't get as good of a picture.


The L32 is the $1000 set on sale at Sams club that he is refereing to, it is an excellent set !


----------



## Guindalf

sda3 said:


> You might take a look here, Vizio Comparison I don't know what size you are looking for but be careful. You might want to make sure you get one that has a 1366x768 native resolution. That is your 720p. If you buy the 852x480 your TV will scale the HD picture more and you will notice that you don't get as good of a picture.


Thanks for the link - and yes, it has 1366x768 native. I think that it could be an excellent choice for the bedroom. I WAS thinking 42", but that may be too big for the room. My only concern is that buying now may cost me more over waiting for the holiday sales period, but I don't want to wait (SO wants to donate the old set to Katrina relief).

Oh well - I've told enough people not to wait when they ask the same question about computers, so I guess I'll take the plunge. Can't get there til Friday though, so I hope I can still get one.


----------



## Edmund

Give code 0128 a try for the Vizio.


----------



## pdawg17

Have you tried LG? Before I got an OFA remote I think I used LG...


----------



## Edmund

pdawg17 said:


> Have you tried LG? Before I got an OFA remote I think I used LG...


Tivo code 0128 matches OFA Tv code 0178, which is used by LG.


----------



## mwl001

Anyone else running a receiver off their peanut with a vizio tv?

I was able to control all my components (receiver, tv, tivo) with the remote for my SAT-T60 beautifully. I've recently upgraded to an HR10-250 and a Vizio P50HDM. However, I can only get either volume or power control to work on my receiver along with the TV, not both like before. The manual specifies how to do this (and I was able to get my old Sony TV to work before I swapped it out). Any suggestions?

Using code 0128 for the Vizio (Hold down Power and DIRECTV button)
then enter code 1025 for the Receiver (again hold down Power and DIRECTV)
I can turn on both components, but volume does not work.

I can't remember exactly, but I think if I reverse the above steps, I can use volume control on the receiver, but it won't shut on/off (TV works the same).

I'd really like to still use the peanut as a backup, and it really SHOULD work like this. I'll eventually be re-tasking my VL900, but was hoping for a stopgap.

Thanks,
Mike

Sony STR-DE-985
Vizio P50HDM
DirecTV HR10-250
Sony VL-900


----------



## Edmund

mwl001 said:


> Anyone else running a receiver off their peanut with a vizio tv?
> 
> I was able to control all my components (receiver, tv, tivo) with the remote for my SAT-T60 beautifully. I've recently upgraded to an HR10-250 and a Vizio P50HDM. However, I can only get either volume or power control to work on my receiver along with the TV, not both like before. The manual specifies how to do this (and I was able to get my old Sony TV to work before I swapped it out). Any suggestions?
> 
> Using code 0128 for the Vizio (Hold down Power and DIRECTV button)
> then enter code 1025 for the Receiver (again hold down Power and DIRECTV)
> I can turn on both components, but volume does not work.
> 
> I can't remember exactly, but I think if I reverse the above steps, I can use volume control on the receiver, but it won't shut on/off (TV works the same).
> 
> I'd really like to still use the peanut as a backup, and it really SHOULD work like this. I'll eventually be re-tasking my VL900, but was hoping for a stopgap.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> 
> Sony STR-DE-985
> Vizio P50HDM
> DirecTV HR10-250
> Sony VL-900


you need to do 3 steps,

1. press and hold DTV & Tv power, enter code 128
2. press and hold DTV & MUTE, enter code 1025
3. press and hold DTV & TV Power, enter code 1025 again


----------



## mwl001

Appreciate it -- I will try that when I get home tonight.

Just so I can retain my sanity, that is NOT what the manual states, right? It claims this is a 2 step process, not 3.

Again, thanks!


----------



## A J Ricaud

Guindalf said:


> Thanks for the link - and yes, it has 1366x768 native. I think that it could be an excellent choice for the bedroom. I WAS thinking 42", but that may be too big for the room. My only concern is that buying now may cost me more over waiting for the holiday sales period, but I don't want to wait (SO wants to donate the old set to Katrina relief).
> 
> Oh well - I've told enough people not to wait when they ask the same question about computers, so I guess I'll take the plunge. Can't get there til Friday though, so I hope I can still get one.


You may want to look at Westinghouse LCDs too. I have a 32" in my bedroom which looks very good. They are 1366X768, BYW, and the prices are competitive. Best Buy carries them.


----------



## wonks

0128 worked for me, thanks so much!


----------



## jches55

I have Vizio model GV46L Television and Code 0128 worked for me on the remote. Code 0315 did not work.


----------



## ricardo.cabello

I've just upgraded to a HD TV and have a HD tuner box and works fine, DVD player 
will not play any movies, it'll start but that's about it. 

Can anyone help on this, I would appreciate it greatly 
Richard


----------



## Dlboy

I just purchased a vizio 32inch ($599.99 Costco) and was wondering if I can get the vizio universal remote ("Bora", I think) to handle more of my Tivo functions. I can get the basics to work, turning unit on and off, but how do I program the vizio remote to get to my now playing list?

Thanks


----------



## Edmund

Dlboy said:


> I just purchased a vizio 32inch ($599.99 Costco) and was wondering if I can get the vizio universal remote ("Bora", I think) to handle more of my Tivo functions. I can get the basics to work, turning unit on and off, but how do I program the vizio remote to get to my now playing list?
> 
> Thanks


In the dvr device, with remote pointed towards the dvr, tap Setup and enter 00166 or 166.


----------



## Dlboy

Thanks, will give it a try!


----------



## cbahamsb

Hi! I have 42" Vizio plasma TV and cannot get TiVo remote to work with it. I tried the 0315 code from TiVo. I also tried the other codes posted here: 0128, 0178, 1025, 00166.... nothing. I have regular TiVo box - not the DirecTV one. Anybody have any other codes to suggest? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Meathead

0128 worked like a champ on my new VX37L 37" LCD Vizio. Thanks!!


----------



## jt119

Thanks Meathead. I was about to lose my marbles trying to solve this.


----------



## drumorgan

0128 worked for my power on/off but not for the input function for my Vizio 42"


----------



## mwl001

Input doesn't work for me either on my P50HDM, I gave up and moved on.


----------



## LimpBagel

> 0128 worked for my power on/off but not for the input function for my Vizio 42"


Same here. I just got a 42" Vizio LCD and the code worked for power but not input. If I can just get that one in I won't need the vizio remote for day to day use.


----------



## drumorgan

Update: I just bought the Harmony 670 Universal remote (wow, that was expensive) and there are no Vizio codes for the television available. What???!!!

I called their tech support and found out that it is listed as "V Inc." and it worked just fine. 

Not sure if Tivo does the same thing in their list, but at least I finally have one remote that does everything.


----------



## keepthewebopen

LimpBagel said:


> Same here. I just got a 42" Vizio LCD and the code worked for power but not input. If I can just get that one in I won't need the vizio remote for day to day use.


Worked (0128) for my Vizio VO47! Thanks! :up::up::up:


----------



## Anymountain

1st I have a 47' lcd Vizio and we love it. Second I parsed through these posts because, My series 2 does have a code for Vizio which worked initially, but then stopped working.

I assume some Tivo "upgrade" "fixed" it. (the one with the dvd-burner did something similar)

Someone wrote their remote in search mode got lucky first time out. So I typed in 0001 and got on/off and volume. Which is as much as I've ever been able to get on any tv/w Tivo.

Generally if I'm changing inputs I need to grab another remote anyway, so it's not such a big deal. Thanks, I hope this helps others.


----------



## Edmund

Anymountain said:


> 1st I have a 47' lcd Vizio and we love it. Second I parsed through these posts because, My series 2 does have a code for Vizio which worked initially, but then stopped working.
> 
> I assume some Tivo "upgrade" "fixed" it. (the one with the dvd-burner did something similar)
> 
> Someone wrote their remote in search mode got lucky first time out. So I typed in 0001 and got on/off and volume. Which is as much as I've ever been able to get on any tv/w Tivo.
> 
> Generally if I'm changing inputs I need to grab another remote anyway, so it's not such a big deal. Thanks, I hope this helps others.


Are you sure it wasn't 0011, instead of 0001?


----------



## Plympton

wonks said:


> 0128 worked for me, thanks so much!


I just got a 32" plasma from Wally World, and tried code 0128 on my Philips S1 remote - works like a charm! I tested power only, as I'm using my Tivo remote as an HTPC remote, actually.

Anyway, 1 for the archives....

-Dan


----------



## oraphus

Did anyone figure out the code to get the Input to work with the Tivo remote?
I have a Vizio vp42 HDTV plasma and none of the ones in this thread work.


----------



## Edmund

There isn't a code that will give the input command in the tivo peanut remotes. Even the directv white remotes had this trouble with goldstar code the vizio uses, so they released a new remote the rc64 that has new code that will give vizio owners access to the input command. unless tivo releases a new remote with corrected code, there won't peanut with this command. 

Of course you could get a tivo GLO remote, teach it the input command from your tv remote?


----------



## mcjudy

I have on/off, mute, volume working but not TV input on my Tivo remote controlling my Vizio TV.. This is not good because that means I have to keep the Vizio Remote around just to change between DVD and Tivo. I have the 32" Vizio LCD.

Anyone have a Tivo remote controlling Vizio TV input source?


----------



## jimp

mcjudy said:


> I have on/off, mute, volume working but not TV input on my Tivo remote controlling my Vizio TV.. This is not good because that means I have to keep the Vizio Remote around just to change between DVD and Tivo. I have the 32" Vizio LCD.
> 
> Anyone have a Tivo remote controlling Vizio TV input source?


My peanut will bring up the TV input list on my 42" Vizio, but will not not cycle through the choices.

It's less of an issue for me because we have a DVD recorder so there is no need to switch inputs to watch DVD.


----------



## aglayne

0128 worked for me!


----------



## zimmett

aglayne said:


> 0128 worked for me!


Tried to use Tivo remote with new Vizio 42" tv. Follow above description Hold down the button you are programming (i.e. TV Power) for 5 seconds until the red light on top stays on. Then enter one of the codes on the screen. Use code 0128 then hit live tv. it does work.


----------

